# Meet Logan....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This is Logan , who I picked up yesterday..... He is 2 years old and a sweetie. His Owner was in Iraq and came home to his house being totally emptied out(his wife left him and took everything) and his 2 dogs being left outside with noone to care for him. He is under weight but over all healthy.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Mary he is beautiful! What a sad story. Are you fostering him? I am sure he will find a forever home. So glad he found his way to you!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Absolutly gorgeous dog!.I'm sure he will find a great family,soon.
Thanks for taking of him!.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice wife! Poor dogs! Im so pleased that you are there to help with these dogs Mary. You are Saint!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

He is a neat looking dog.... I don't know what that guy is going through, but I think if that happened to me, ...... I mean, how could he not want to keep that dog?! Especially since it was the only thing he had left


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

What a love muffin. He still has his smile after all he has been through Mary. Are you going to foster him?? I can see him and Miss Abigail doing their flip flops all day long. He is a sweetie. He wont be around long, I am sure. What a sweetie. Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh Mary what a cutie!! another foster?? what a sad story.. and what a great wife that guy had huh..


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

justmejanis said:


> Oh Mary he is beautiful! What a sad story. Are you fostering him? I am sure he will find a forever home. So glad he found his way to you!


No, Janis Im not.....WE got a call about turning 5 puppies in , so Im waiting to see if they come in , because I will take them.....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure wish I lived closer, or was able to travel. I would be happy to add this sweet boy to my little zoo!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The guy is going to back to Iraq and doesnt have anyone who will take care of him.....

Donna..he is a flop muffin like Abbie.....as soon as we got him out of the kennel , he flopped right down and wanted his belly rubbed....

Waiting for another call to go get 2 girls about 100 miles from here..... When it rains it pours...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*Sweet dog*

So does the guy want him back? Poor everyone. I work with a guy that came back from 18 months in Iraq and found out his wife didn't "wait" for him. It was sad but he picked up the pieces pretty well. Logan will find a good home. Thanks!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbydabbydo said:


> So does the guy want him back? Poor everyone. I work with a guy that came back from 18 months in Iraq and found out his wife didn't "wait" for him. It was sad but he picked up the pieces pretty well. Logan will find a good home. Thanks!


NO... the guy call us and asked to find him a home.....The guys wife trashed a beautiful home and left nothing and I mean nothing..... But the dogs.....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> NO... the guy call us and asked to find him a home.....The guys wife trashed a beautiful home and left nothing and I mean nothing..... But the dogs.....


How horrible for everyone, especially for the poor abandoned dogs!

I think they need to ship the wife to Iraq!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> The guy is going to back to Iraq and doesnt have anyone who will take care of him.....
> 
> Donna..he is a flop muffin like Abbie.....as soon as we got him out of the kennel , he flopped right down and wanted his belly rubbed....
> 
> Waiting for another call to go get 2 girls about 100 miles from here..... When it rains it pours...


Who is the lucky foster mom to get this boy, Mary?? I think you should take him since he is a male and Miss Abigail who could have a flop muffin to share her flops with. LOL!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

justmejanis said:


> How horrible for everyone, especially for the poor abandoned dogs!
> 
> I think they need to ship the wife to Iraq!


Im sure he has some pretty nasty thoughts towards her....


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow 5 puppies?? Cant wait to see pictures!!! how old are they?? 


So you will have Maggie, Abbie, Hootie,Morgan and Tango and 5 puppies... u are going to be a busy lady!!! Dont know how you do it.. the 5 pups alone will keep ya hopping... :


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He is absolutely beautiful. I am sure he will have no problem finding a forever home.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What a gorgeous boy... I am sure there's some way to get him to Wyoming


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

robinsegg26 said:


> Wow 5 puppies?? Cant wait to see pictures!!! how old are they??
> 
> 
> So you will have Maggie, Abbie, Hootie,Morgan and Tango and 5 puppies... u are going to be a busy lady!!! Dont know how you do it.. the 5 pups alone will keep ya hopping... :


*They're* 8 weeks old..... Tango might be adopted so he is back at Kennelwood and Morgan is at the surgeons...


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

He is ADORABLE!! What a cutie! How could the wife do that knowing no one would be caring for them?? Im so glad that the dogs were found....what happened to the other dog?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Emma&Tilly said:


> He is ADORABLE!! What a cutie! How could the wife do that knowing no one would be caring for them?? Im so glad that the dogs were found....what happened to the other dog?


Someone came yesterday and got him...he was a shepard


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a sweetheart Logan is Mary!!!! Ya just gotta love those "floppers". Bless you for the foster!!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

What a sweetheart and such a sad story. It looks like he hasn't let it damper his golden spirit though. I hope and pray he gets adopted soon and gets the life he deserves. BTW: the wife does deserve a tour in Iraq!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> What a sweetheart and such a sad story. It looks like he hasn't let it damper his golden spirit though. I hope and pray he gets adopted soon and gets the life he deserves. BTW: the wife does deserve a tour in Iraq!!


Logan is a very *happy *go lucky boy... all he want's to do is be by your side and petted...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow, I have to say that he is one gorgeous boy! Weren't the neighbors at least feeding and watering them?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is gorgeous. Just another reason why we give our pup owners free lifetime boarding. I have kept one up to a year for a Fort Benning Colonel who was in Iraq.

Hooch


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a very handsome boy. Sounds like a real love. He will have no problem finding his forever home. I can't even imagine how the pups dad must have felt coming home from a war and finding that scenario.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> He is gorgeous. Just another reason why we give our pup owners free lifetime boarding. I have kept one up to a year for a Fort Benning Colonel who was in Iraq.
> 
> Hooch


That is great Hooch that you do that..... I know Logan was the 3rd dog we have picked up in the last couple weeks, because there owner's are in the service and cant take care of them, while being deployed.....


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

WOW - gorgeous dog!!!! 

MM - I didn't know Morgan was having surgery? Did I miss a post? When is it? How is he doing? 

You know, it would be a great idea to start a foster service just for people posted in Iraq (or wherever) who need someone to watch their dogs. Might help ease up on the number of rescues you are all getting, and would be a great way to serve while at home. I wonder if boarding kennels like Hooch's give discounts or things like that for people posted?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats a great idea..... Our trainer has taken in a couple for the service men and he ended up keeping one because when they came back , he thought the dog was to happy to take back.....


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

How could the wife not only do that to that very handsome dog.. but to her husband that was fighting for her and the rest of us here at home...gggrrr

i only wish i was down there now instead of it being sunday.I would have to kidnap him


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh what a beautiful boy! Still smiling after what he's been through. To rant ---- what kind of woman would leave a soldier fighting in Iraq????? She should be horsewhipped! No to mention leaving dogs outside in the elements!

Glad he found someone like you to take him in!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Geez....what a great wife....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a heartless witch. That's so sad, these guys go to Iraq and risk their lives, they should never come home to something like this. He lost everything and his dog too, it's just wrong.

Is there anyway Dirk's could foster his dog for him until he can get back in the states?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

We need to figure out a way to get Logan to Wyoming! Those big brown eyes are calling to me......


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

He is a sweetie Janis..... Just wants to be petted


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> He is a sweetie Janis..... Just wants to be petted


Mary, is he heartworm negative, do you know yet??


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Then I could have three two year olds! I might as well just be completely insane.

His face is so sweet, I love his eyes. He looks like a real charmer!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Mary, is he heartworm negative, do you know yet??


Should know tomorrow or Monday...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Should know tomorrow or Monday...


Lets hope its negative. I think a trip to New York is in order. LOL!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Lets hope its negative. I think a trip to New York is in order. LOL!!!


A trip to Missouri is order first......:bowl: :bowl:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful, Mary. I'm to the point I can't take anymore of the ugliness in the world...Thanks to you and Dirk's, lucky dogs will no longer have to suffer from mankind's sometimes ugly ways...Ugh!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He sure is a great looking boy. This must have been one heart breaking military leave for that guy to come back to. Hopefully things will get better for the soldier and for the Golden boy looking for a new home.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a heartless witch! It's time for Kharma to come knocking at her door. I feel for the poor guy. Being away from home must be terrible enough, but to come home and find this...


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

He is beautiful Mary. He will find a good family to love him.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Mary if there is any way we can work this out..we will adopt this boy. He looks just like out Sampson. Huge brat, LOL.

We have a ton of room and an abundance of love.

Is there any possible way this can happen?

Are there groups that can help with transport?

I could care less if he is housebroken. We can fix that.
PLEASE know that we will take him.

My hubby is a Vietnam vet. This story disturbed him so much.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> A trip to Missouri is order first......:bowl: :bowl:


That takes place in two weeks. If Janis wants him, and Bob agrees, I can help arrange with the transport if need be from Missouri to Colorado anyway.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

justmejanis said:


> Mary if there is any way we can work this out..we will adopt this boy. He looks just like out Sampson. Huge brat, LOL.
> 
> We have a ton of room and an abundance of love.
> 
> ...


I will talk to Bob tomorrow...


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Donna, Mary..we will certainly go to Colorado, further if needed. I don't care. We will journey to give this boy a great home. His eyes are calling to me...

I refuse to believe this can't happen. We can work miracles. He can have a life of joy! I will not give up.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

justmejanis said:


> Donna, Mary..we will certainly go to Colorado, further if needed. I don't care. We will journey to give this boy a great home. His eyes are calling to me...
> 
> I refuse to believe this can't happen. We can work miracles. He can have a life of joy! I will not give up.


Once Bob gives the okay to Mary, I will start working on it. Not a problem. Just wait to hear from Bob. I know he has to give the okay especially out of state but I am sure allowances can be made.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> *They're* 8 weeks old..... Tango might be adopted so he is back at Kennelwood and Morgan is at the surgeons...



I hope things work out for Tango.. that would be great if he got adopted..

How is Morgan doing today??


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

any word on the puppies or this handsome boy getting adopted by a forum member?hhmm I will be in missouri Monday then the building begins... PUPPYS!!


----------

